# port update autoconf-switch-20220527 conflicts with autoconf-wrapper-20131203



## John Watson (Jan 6, 2023)

When updating the ports I am getting this error on multiple ports.

"pkg-static: autoconf-switch-20220527 conflicts with autoconf-wrapper-20131203 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf"

I believe  autoconf-wrapper was installed before and is no longer in the ports so cannot be uninstalled. How do I fix this?

Thank you.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jan 6, 2023)

When updating ports always check /usr/ports/UPDATING

There’s an entry around line 540 dated 8th June 2022 about autoconf - think you just need to pkg delete the old port(s)/package(s).


----------



## John Watson (Jan 6, 2023)

Thank you.

I fixed with "pkg delete autoconf-wrapper".


----------

